# Chốt ngay 5 phong cách trang trí phòng khách sang trọng 2001



## Dung Thủy (16/10/21)

Chốt ngay 5 phong cách trang trí phòng khách sang trọng 2001
Nhiều người vừa sắm sửa xong căn nhà mơ ước của mình nhưng chưa tìm ra được cách trang trí nội thất phòng khách sang trọng cho nó. Dưới đây là vài gợi ý mà Dung Thủy gửi dành tới các bạn.

Mục lục [Ẩn]
•    1. Mẫu phòng khách đơn giản mà sang trọng
•    2. Mẫu phòng khách sang trọng cho nhà ống
•    3. Mẫu phòng khách sang trọng với nội thất gỗ
•    4. Mẫu thiết kế nội thất phòng khách chung cư sang trọng
•    5. Mẫu thiết kế nội thất phòng khách biệt thự sang trọng
•    6. Thiết kế nội thất phòng khách phong cách sang trọng cổ điển
•    7. Thiết kế nội thất phòng khách sang trọng châu Âu
1. Mẫu phòng khách đơn giản mà sang trọng
•    Mẫu phòng khách sang trọng nhưng đơn giản với bộ bàn ghế không quá cầu kỳ. Tuy nhiên điểm nổi bật là cách trang trí mang đậm nét thiên nhiên giúp hài hòa và gần gũi hơn.
•    Cách thiết kế phòng khách đơn giản dành cho căn nhà có diện tích nhỏ nhưng vẫn đem lại cảm giác ấm cúng cho gia chủ
•    Một mẫu phòng khách đẹp được kết hợp với phòng ăn tạo sự đơn giản, gắn kết với các thành viên trong gia đình.
2. Mẫu phòng khách sang trọng cho nhà ống
•    Với các loại nhà ống, điểm nổi bật đó chính là diện tích mặt tiền không lớn nhưng lại có chiều dài lớn, phù hợp khi kết hợp phòng khách và phòng ăn gần nhau.
Mẫu trang trí phòng khách sang trọng dành cho nhà ống với thiết kế vô cùng hiện đại và trẻ trung, bên cạnh có tủ rượu làm vách ngăn giữa phòng khách và phòng ăn giúp tạo sự tinh tế và sang trọng cho chủ nhà. 
•    Mẫu thiết kế phòng khách dành cho nhà ống khác mà bạn có thể tham khảo. Phòng khách với bài trí nội thất cơ bản với bàn ghế gỗ nhà ống vừa mắt, bên cạnh là cầu tháng kính tạo điểm nhấn cùng với phòng ăn ở phía sau sẽ giúp tận dụng tối đa diện tích căn hộ
•    Mẫu phòng khách đẹp nhà ống có thiết kế hiện đại với hệ thống đèn trần và đèn tường độc đáo. 
3. Mẫu phòng khách sang trọng với nội thất gỗ
Nội thất bằng gỗ luôn là một sự lựa chọn dành cho ai yêu thích vẻ đẹp của thiên nhiên. Nội thất bằng thiết kế phòng khách cho chung cư nhỏ gọn
 gỗ có ưu điểm là bền, đẹp, nhiều mẫu mã sang trọng và đặc biệt đó là trường tồn với thời gian hơn những nội thất phòng khách biệt thự hiện đại




•     đồ nội thất như sofa, tủ nhựa,..
•    Mẫu phòng khách với bộ bàn ghế gỗ vô cùng độc đáo tạo sự sang trọng và quý phái cho gia chủ. Ngoài ra thiết kế giá để tivi cũng như giá để đồ xung quanh cũng bằng gỗ tạo sự đồng bộ.
•    Mẫu phòng khách với thiết kế nội thất gỗ như thế này giúp tạo sự gần gũi, thân thuộc, dù đơn giản những vẫn làm nổi bật trong mắt khách đến chơi nhà
•    Một cách trang trí phòng khách đẹp sang trọng vô cùng đơn giản với nội thất gỗ cơ bản, vừa hiện đại nhưng vẫn đậm nét truyền thống
4. Mẫu thiết kế nội thất phòng khách chung cư sang trọng
4.1. Chung cư nhỏ:
•    Đây là một trong những mẫu thiết kế phòng khách đẹp sang trọng 2021 điển hình cho các chung cư diện tích nhỏ. Với mẫu thiết kế phòng khách bằng gỗ cho chung cư nhỏ này chỉ cần khoảng 15m2 đến 20m2 bạn đã sở hữu không gian phòng khách ấn tượng.
•    Hãy đặt phòng khách tại cửa ra ban công để tận dụng triệt để ánh sáng tự nhiên vào phòng. Sử dụng phong cách thiết kế nội thất chung cư bằng gỗ là ý tưởng mà khá nhiều người áp dụng. Việc thiết kế sáng tạo bức tường treo tivi tạo nên không gian phá cách, ấn tượng nhưng không hề nhàm chán. 
4.2. Chung cư lớn:
•    Thiết kế phong cách trang trí phòng khách đẹp cần tạo ra không gian đủ sang trọng để có thể đón tiếp khách hay bạn bè nhưng vẫn đủ thoải mái để gia đình cảm thấy ấm cúng khi trở về. Căn chung cư này có diện tích khá lớn và không gian sinh hoạt chung rộng rãi, đủ điều kiện để thiết kế phòng khách đẹp, ấn tượng.
•    Bên cạnh các đồ dùng nội thất tạo nên bộ mặt phòng khách như bộ bàn ghế gỗ cho nội thất phòng khách đẹp, mẫu kệ tivi cho chung cư hay bàn uống nước, gia chủ cũng nên chú ý tới các chi tiết trang trí khác như: tranh treo tường, đèn chùm, kệ sách… Phòng khách tối giản chi tiết không có nghĩa là khiến cho không gian ảm đạm và thiếu sức sống.
4.3. Căn hộ cao cấp:
•    Điểm đặc trưng của mẫu thiết kế nội thất phòng khách căn hộ cao cấp đó là sự tinh tế trong chất liệu và thương hiệu của đồ dùng nội thất. Thường xuyên sử dụng đồ dùng nội thất của các nhãn hàng cao cấp, mẫu mã đặc biệt hiếm có trên thị trường, cộng vào đó là cách phối hợp màu sơn phòng khách sang trọng, độc đáo không thường thấy thể hiện cá tính và sự sang trọng của gia chủ.
•    Cách để làm cho không gian trở nên đẳng cấp hơn của căn hộ này đó chính là sử dụng nội thất da và đồ dùng mạ vàng, mạ đồng. Sự cộng hưởng của các chất liệu này tạo nên không gian vừa sáng sủa, vừa bắt mắt.
5. Mẫu thiết kế nội thất phòng khách biệt thự sang trọng
•    Có thể nói những mẫu nội thất phòng khách sang trọng nhất phải kể tới thiết kế nội thất phòng khách biệt thự. Các căn biệt thự dù đơn giản, hiện đại hay xa hoa tráng lệ đều thu hút mắt nhìn bởi cách bày trí đẹp mắt, đồ dùng nội thất cao cấp và giá trị.
•    Mẫu thiết kế nội thất phòng khách biệt thự mang phong cách hoàng gia với điểm nhấn là bộ sofa cao cấp với chất liệu nhung và vải gấm kết hợp với các phần chân, tay vịn mạ vàng nổi bật phong cách đẳng cấp của gia chủ.
6. Thiết kế nội thất phòng khách phong cách sang trọng cổ điển
•    Mẫu thiết kế nội thất phòng khách sang trọng dựa theo phong cách cổ điển đưa bạn lạc vào thế giới của giới quý tộc. Tông màu vàng trầm ấm vẫn là biểu tượng của phong cách này đặc trưng cho sự đầm ấm, sung túc mà gia chủ muốn thể hiện. Các chi tiết trang trí cầu kỳ, tinh xảo nhưng không kém phần thời thượng giúp cho phong cách này thêm phần tráng lệ, nguy nga.
7. Thiết kế nội thất phòng khách sang trọng châu Âu
•    Cách mà người châu Âu xây dựng thiết kế nội thất đó là tạo nên không gian riêng biệt, ấn tượng, tuyệt vời. Tìm hiểu về phong cách này, gia chủ dễ dàng nhận ra nhiều chi tiết đắt giá đặc trưng của các mẫu thiết kế mẫu phòng khách sang trọng theo phong cách châu Âu như: các đường góc cạnh bo tròn vừa tinh tế lại thoải mái, gam màu trung tính, nội thất xa xỉ nhưng thanh lịch.
Vậy là các quý khách đã nắm được các mẫu thiết kế nội thất phòng khách sang trọng rồi. Để được tư vấn kĩ càng hơn vui lòng inbox fanpage Nội thất Dung Thủy để được trợ giúp.


----------

